# The Moderation Team



## Jezlad

Below is a list of Heresy Onlines Officials.

This is subject to change over the next month or so. As the forum grows we'll look to appoint new people as and when we feel necessary



*Position*
|
*Name*
|
*Areas*
*Chief Administrator*
|Jezlad| All Areas
*Administrator*
|Jigplums| All Areas
*Administrator*
|Galahad| All Areas (40k Rules specifically)
*Senior Moderator*
|The Wraithlord|All Areas
*Senior Moderator*
|The Son of Horus|General 40k, Warhammer Fantasy
*Senior Moderator*
|Darkreever|Roleplay Threads
*Senior Moderator*
|Viscount Vash|Gallery,All Areas
*Moderator*
|Bubblematrix| Heresy News Network, Blogs
*Moderator*
|Humakt|Hobby Section
*Moderator*
|morfangdakka|Hobby Section
*Moderator*
|tu_Shan82|News and Rumours
*Moderator*
|Wolf_Lord_Skoll|Specialist Games
*Moderator*
|Commissar Ploss|Fiction
*Moderator*
|Deathklokk| 40K Rules
*Moderator*
|Baron Spikey| 40K Fluff.
*Moderator*
|MadCowCrazy|News and Rumours.
*Moderator*
|Tim/Steve|Fantasy Forums
*Moderator*
|Concrete Hero| 40k Armylists.


----------



## FrozenOrb

Anyone remember the episode of Scrubs with Elliot as the Chief Resident and J.D. as the Co-Chief Resident? That's what amusingly goes through my head when I see Jezlad and Jigplums' new titles.


----------



## jigplums

he's the brains and i'm the Hotty, whats wrong with that


----------



## Jacobite

Hey just a suggestion, maybe this should be stickied, I was trying to find this for ages but I had no idea to look. Maybe in the Fall In Heretics section.

Just so that the new members know who to talk too if they have a problem/know who not to piss off to badly.


----------



## cccp

wow, this is on old thread. havent seen sckuzz, frozenorb or ragnar_burmane on here in a long while.


----------



## LongBeard

It Is done!  
I suppose It's fairly useful for forum members to know who the mods are mainly down to the fact that Sigs,names etc don't always make It obvious enough.


----------



## Anphicar

Shouldnt this be edited?

Frozenorb is no longer a mod due to inactivity, Angron is no longer a mod, and Skcuzz has told us he basically has abdicated his role, as he has very litte time for visiting forums anymore.


----------



## cccp

it should be. theres no need to select new mods either imo as the forum isnt big enough to warrant it


----------



## Jacobite

cccp_one has got the right idea, you guys who do it already do the job well why fix something that isn't broken?.

Plus we are all quiet well behaved on here, no troublemakers as of yet.


----------



## Jezlad

> Shouldnt this be edited?


Fixed it. :wink: Thanks.


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry just while we are editing things shouldn't this be moved to the Fall In Heretics. If I'm overstepping my mark andtelling you guys what to do though please tell me to shut up.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

ok, shut up lol. just joking. but yes, i agree with jacobite. it should be moved so new members can see who to turn to for help.


----------



## Elchimpster

Anphicar said:


> Shouldnt this be edited?
> 
> Frozenorb is no longer a mod due to inactivity, Angron is no longer a mod, and Skcuzz has told us he basically has abdicated his role, as he has very litte time for visiting forums anymore.


I knew the first two we'reen't around, but I thought Skcuzz was just recently busy...not "abdicating".


----------



## Anphicar

In a post in the mod section, he pretty much was. 

We had a discussion on a new possible mod, and Skcuzz said if need be he could step down.

But we wouldnt want that.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

definitly not. better he stay than get someone new, well IMO.


----------



## Bloodhound

How many members we looking for to hire another Moderator? I have a couple of nominations that I think most will agree with.


----------



## Jezlad

I don't believe the sites size and activity warrants another moderator.


----------



## Bloodhound

I know that a mod aint needed right now. It's going heaps well. I'm just asking when we should start looking for one? 2k? 2.5? Increase in naughty members that need controlling?


----------



## Jezlad

I wouldn't let it concern you :wink: 

I have my targets... just hoping the shackles fit on them like the rest of the team. :biggrin:


----------



## cccp

and, i wanna be a moderator posts are really not good form.


----------



## Bloodhound

I wasn't asking to be one. I just have a couple of nominees.


----------



## Galahad

Everybody welcome aboard Katie Drake, our newest mod.


----------



## morfangdakka

Galahad said:


> Everybody welcome aboard Katie Drake, our newest mod.


 
Congrats on the promotion Katie:victory:


----------



## Zeldrin

Thoroughly deserved Katie, very well done!

Zeldrin


----------



## Katie Drake

Thanks guys! I'll do my best for y'all. :biggrin:


----------



## Trigger

Honestly! A bit of power and you're already using Mephiston to intimidate us!
Congrats Katie!


----------



## Anphicar

I'll be watching you!


----------



## Hespithe

Strange, Katie... you look much different in your avatar... do something to your hair?


----------



## Katie Drake

Hespithe said:


> Strange, Katie... you look much different in your avatar... do something to your hair?


Hesp... do you have a death wish, by chance?


----------



## pyroanarchist

Congrats Katie.


----------



## loyalist42

oh sweet Jesus....we're all in trouble....

i kid, i kid! congrats, Katie! 

*runs for cover....*


----------



## Commissar Ploss

nice work! The Commissariat sends its regards.

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Dirge Eterna

That's right...better watch out now, Ploss. We got Katie! The mod team has officially become a minefield. And all the members are standing on it.

-Dirge


----------



## Commissar Ploss

in order, the buttons on my time clock at work say;
--------
clock 
in.
--------
clock 
out.
--------
no 
escape.
--------

and oh yes, there will be no escape...

and thats _Commissar_ Ploss to you, or sir, or Commissar...but not Ploss...

regards,

_Commissar_ Ploss


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

congratulatons:victory:


----------



## Pickle

Even though Ive already said it, congrats again, at the other mods *<--- points to his great greenness* should I be on that list


----------



## Viscount Vash

I have added the Vassal team members to the staff list now.


----------



## Galahad

Welcome aboard, Ancient


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

lol ive only just looked at the end of this thread. Thanks Gal.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Original post Updated.

Congrats to Loyalist and Ancient.


----------



## LordWaffles

Dirge Eterna said:


> That's right...better watch out now, Ploss. We got Katie! The mod team has officially become a minefield. And all the members are standing on it.
> 
> -Dirge


Like you could stop us.


----------



## Galahad

Waffles, you realize that post was made a year and a half ago about a person who's no longer on the mod team, right?

Look before you necro


----------



## LordWaffles

Galahad said:


> Waffles, you realize that post was made a year and a half ago about a person who's no longer on the mod team, right?
> 
> Look before you necro


I've never looked at a single post I've responded to in my life, we both know that.


----------

